# Nossa Língua, Nossa Pátria - vamos todos escrever melhor



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

Olá, bom dia.

...

-O 2º é para mim de maior sensibilidade:São os erros de Português.
Como é possível darem-se tantos erros ,alguns incríveis até?
Haverá alguma maneira de corrigir estas situações?
Eu sei que nalguns  fóruns os administradores usam nestes casos o direito de barrar tais posts depois de obviamente avisarem os autores.
Enfim.É que até dói às vezes.
Peço desculpa por estes reparos mas vão no sentido de melhorar este excelente espaço de troca de Conhecimento e Emoções.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 12:37)

AnDré disse:


> Ah, e que tal implantar aquele botão de "ortografia e gramática" que corrige os erros de escrita, na caixa de texto? Será que dá senhores administradores?



O Fil já tentou aqui há uns meses, esteve dias e dias de volta disso. Só que os resultados não foram minimamente satisfatórios. A primeira dificuldade que surgiu foi arranjar uma boa base de dados de palavras portuguesas. Isso consegui-se, tínhamos já algumas dezenas de milhar de termos. Só que quando se foi a testar, aparentemente a aplicação (nativa mente inglesa) não lida bem com o português e quando sugere termos aproximados para corrigir erros, os resultados eram muitas vezes surreais e desistimos.


Quanto à língua, aqui no MeteoPT obviamente queremos que se escreva o melhor possível e por exemplo coisas como a "escrita" SMS são mesmo proibidas (normalmente avisamos sempre que alguém abuse disso). 

Mas não há obviamente regras para isso. É uma questão de cumprir mínimos, eu por exemplo passo por cima da acentuação muitas vezes, mas também não custa nada ter maior cuidado em não se escrever à pressa como se fosse num chat. 

A língua é o nosso maior património e acho que nunca ninguém se sentiu inibido de participar por causa disso, antes pelo contrário, acho que de vez em quando há alguns problemas é por se escrever sem ter o mínimo cuidado na edição do que escreve pois nota-se que são erros de pressa e não erros de português, e é preferível escrever menos e melhor, do que escrever depressa e pior. 

Quanto aos erros, o forum não deve ser um local de discussão de erros de uns ou outros, é um forum de meteorologia e não de português, quando querem chamar a atenção para algum erro mais notório, façam-no em privado de forma simpática e educada, que é o que eu faço e o autor edita a mensagem para corrigir. 

Mas é raro incomodar-me com isso, normalmente só chamo a atenção quando são erros que fazem impressão aos olhos ou quando são palavras ligadas à meteorologia, isso sim, já considero bastante chato que num fórum de meteorologia se escreva "chuver" com "u",  "percipitação" em vez de "precipitação" ou "metreologia" em vez de "meteorologia" e coisas desses género. É suposto que quem percebe um pouco de meteorologia e a discute publicamente ao menos saiba escrever correctamente os termos mais básicos. Mas como disse, quando chamo a atenção, faço-o sempre em privado e é raro fazê-lo, quem deu o erro agradece e dificilmente o volta a repetir. Escrever mal algumas palavras não é crime nem vergonha, eu tenho umas palavras de estimação que andei anos a escrever mal sem que infelizmente nunca ninguém me tivesse chamado a atenção. Por isso é bom para nós quando alguém nos chama a atenção para algum erro, o maior beneficiado somos nós.

E já agora, um fórum é uma excelente oportunidade de exercitar a escrita. A minha geração perdeu muito a capacidade de escrever pois a certa altura nunca mais foi preciso escrever. Com a evolução da tecnologia pensava-se que tenderia a piorar. E piorou, por exemplo basta ver a desgraça que é a escrita SMS e de como as pessoas depois escrevem dessa forma noutros locais (até nas aulas). Mas por outro lado melhorou, a Internet trouxe de volta a escrita: aos fóruns, aos blogues, ao email, etc. 

Por isso quando perdem mais algum tempo e cuidado ao escrever um post  não dêem o tempo por mal empregue. Ainda ontem recebi um email de um administrador de uma grande empresa cheio de erros. E acreditem, ao contrário do fórum, aí sim, fico bastante mal impressionado.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 13:25)

Ainda sobre o corrector ortográfico integrado no próprio fórum, ainda não apareceu no mercado um corrector para português satisfatório para este fim. Quando surgir trataremos disso.

No entanto existe uma excelente alternativa que tanto dá para este fórum como para qualquer escrita na Internet. É uma extensão para o browser Firefox, é muito fácil de instalar e bastante eficaz. A extensão foi criada conjuntamente com o Projecto Natura da Universidade do Minho e é melhorada com bastante regularidade.


O download da extensão é feito neste endereço:
*Corrector para Português Europeu *
https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/3155









A utilização é bastante simples. Após a instalação da extensão, num qualquer formulário de escrita (ao escrever uma mensagem por exemplo) clicar com o lado direito e escolher a opção "Languages" e seleccionar "Português" e ver se está activa a opção "Check Spelling".
Para quem tem o Firefox nativo em português estas opções estão em português.







Após as opções estarem activas, conforme se vai escrevendo um texto ele sublinha com um tracejado vermelho discreto as palavras que não encontrou no dicionário.



Para corrigir uma palavra, basta clicar com o botão direito do rato em cima da palavra dada como errada e ele apresenta algumas sugestões:











É claro que este tipo de correctores tem limitações, sobretudo em questões gramaticais e construção de frases. Se eu escrever erradamente "Hoje à nuvens no céu" como está no exemplo das imagens ele não indica nenhum erro e não sugere a alteração para "Hoje há nuvens no céu".

Outra funcionalidade interessante é a de poderem adicionar palavras ao dicionário, o que é bastante útil para termos técnicos, siglas ou estrangeirismos que usamos frequentemente e é escusado a extensão estar sempre a indicar erro.

Esta possibilidade existe apenas para o browser Firefox, não encontrei equivalente para o Internet Explorer. Mas quem precisa do IE se pode ter o Firefox com as suas centenas de maravilhosas extensões ? 

Para quem não tem, o download do Firefox pode ser feito aqui:
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Para quem está com preguiça de mudar para o Firefox podem usar a barra do Google que também funciona no IE e tem um corretor ortográfico bastante parecido à extensão do Firefox.

http://toolbar.google.com/





















Como podem ver, não corrigiu a palavra "corretor" porque é uma palavra válida em português brasileiro e também o será futuramente em português de Portugal 

Para quem usa Firefox, recomendo usarem a extensão indicada pelo Vince.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 00:29)

E porque nas últimas horas houveram mais posts referentes à correcção de erros ortográficos cometidos por alguns membros, venho relembrar aquilo que foi dito há uns meses atrás sobre o tema:



Vince disse:


> Quanto à língua, aqui no MeteoPT obviamente queremos que se escreva o melhor possível e por exemplo coisas como a *"escrita" SMS são mesmo proibidas* (normalmente avisamos sempre que alguém abuse disso).
> 
> Mas não há obviamente regras para isso. É uma questão de cumprir mínimos, eu por exemplo passo por cima da acentuação muitas vezes, mas também não custa nada ter maior cuidado em não se escrever à pressa como se fosse num chat.
> 
> ...



Vá lá pessoal, não custa nada enviar uma *mensagem privada* à pessoa que cometeu o erro, ao invés de o citar num novo post. 
Evita-se assim o "off-topic do tema do tópico", e a exposição da pessoa que cometeu o erro. Lembrem-se que qualquer um de nós está sujeito a errar. 
Corrijamos esses erros sim, mas de forma discreta e não exposta.


----------



## olheiro (4 Nov 2008 às 01:36)

*Cuidado com a língua portuguesa aqui no fórum*

Talento e conhecimentos, ao que parece, existem, em abundância,  aqui no fórum.

Com a euforia que determinados acontecimentos provocam é natural que por vezes se arraze a língua portuguesa a favor da urgência do relato dos factos e do entusiasmo que os mesmos provocam.

Mas, convenhamos, a língua portuguesa é, na maior parte das vezes, muito maltratada. E certamente que coexistem no fórum pessoas muito mais habilitadas do que este simples escriba, para o afirmar e comprovar.´

Com o devido respeito e devida vénia solicito a todos os companheiros um certo cuidado no tratamento dessa senhora (a língua portuguesa), pela qual já me chamaram a atenção por não ter observado o necessário cuidado de colocar uma "oração explicativa, entre as incontornáveis vírgulas....

Cuidado com os "à"em vez de os "há" e vice-versa.....entre outros exemplos para gáudio dos puristas e professores.....Saravah !!!!


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

Na minha humilde opinião, e porque já frequento o fórum desde 2006, creio que já estivemos bastante pior...

Houve de facto, e com a ajuda dos administradores/moderadores, uma grande evolução na qualidade da escrita neste último ano.

A todos nós o devemos


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2011 às 12:17)

Quero reavivar este tópico porque o acho fundamental num fórum sobre ciência e natureza e que, entre outras coisas, pode ser uma ferramenta importante para estudantes e demais pessoas que procuram informação....

A minha última mensagem neste tópico datava de 2008 e dava conta da progressão que na altura tinha havido no fórum relativamente aos erros ortográficos...

Bem, hoje estamos em 2011 e creio que tem havido um retrocesso nesse sentido pelo que mais uma vez venho apelar aos participantes que façam um esforço por escrever correctamente o português (de acordo ou não com o novo acordo ortográfico, pois pelo menos até 2015 estão as duas formas em vigor!) e também aos administradores de modo a fornecerem as melhores ferramentas de escrita possíveis aos utilizadores!

Bem hajam


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

Queria reavivar um pouco este tópico. Infelizmente tem-se observado erros de Português no fórum que se banalizaram. 
Todos nós cometemos erros, nem que seja por descuido. Eu também sou humano e também os cometo. Mas, e numa altura em que como todos sabem o fórum tem tido uma grande visibilidade, penso que não é demais pedir da parte dos users algum esforço por tentar escrever um pouco melhor a nossa língua. Sabemos claro que nem todos dominam bem o Português... Mas arrepia ver tantos erros em alguns posts aqui colocados (muitos deles por jovens em idade escolar, que supostamente teriam a "obrigação" de ter a nossa língua "mais fresca" nas suas cabeças). Obviamente que tenho consciência que este não é um problema do fórum... é infelizmente transversal.

Apenas como achega, ficam alguns exemplos mais recorrentes:

- _Se o membro XPTO observa-se melhor os modelos verificaria que..._
O correcto é observasse (pretérito imperfeito, conjutivo). O uso do hifen banalizou-se de tal forma que este é um erro por demais recorrente. "Observa-se" (forma reflexa) deve ser utilizada em frases como "Observa-se, nos modelos..."

- _"Pareçe que vai chover"_. Erro grave, muito recorrente e que não consigo perceber de onde surgiu. Em português NUNCA se usa cedilha no "c" antes das vogais "e" e "i".

- Habitual confusão com os "à" e "há". Aqui um truque é pensar se qualquer forma do verbo existir poderia ser aplicada em substituição do há. Nem sempre essa substuição é evidente (Por exemplo: "Há 2 meses que não chove...", não é substituível mas está correcto de facto existem 2 meses em que não choveu).

Outros exemplos existem... Por norma não corrigimos posts, pelo que parte de cada user fazer um pequeno esforço para tentar corrigir estes erros. Pensem também que escrever bem Português, pode sempre ser uma vantagem para o vosso próprio quotidiano


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2014 às 13:18)

O "teem" (em vez de têm) também é um erro igualmente recorrente, e grave claro.

PS: Tambem mando as minhas calinadas.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

Todos nós mandamos calinadas, o meu principal problema é a falha na acentuação que por vezes passa, mas tento sempre corrigir erros nos meus posts quando os encontro.

Mas o que se tem visto ultimamente no fórum é que há membros que não colocam acentos nem pontuação nos posts, para além de outros erros graves. Erros todos podemos cometer mas alguns podem ser evitados apenas com uma escrita mais cuidada. 

Outra coisa... Evitem a escrita com muitas abreviaturas, escrita tipo SMS, aqui não há necessidade disso!


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

MSantos disse:


> Todos nós mandamos calinadas, o meu principal problema é a falha na acentuação que por vezes passa, mas tento sempre corrigir erros nos meus posts quando os encontro.
> 
> Mas o que se tem visto ultimamente no fórum é que há membros que não colocam acentos nem pontuação nos posts, para além de outros erros graves. Erros todos podemos cometer mas alguns podem ser evitados apenas com uma escrita mais cuidada.
> 
> Outra coisa... Evitem a escrita com muitas abreviaturas, escrita tipo SMS, aqui não há necessidade disso!



épa as vezes só se vê quando já esta publicada


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2014 às 20:55)

camrov8 disse:


> épa as vezes só se vê quando já esta publicada



Mas pode-se editar mesmo depois de publicada.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

A acentuação no entanto nos dias de hoje pode-se ser um pouco mais brando com ela devido à abundância de tablets e smartphones cuja correção automática nem sempre é a melhor, e há muita gente que posta a partir deles. Agora escrita SMS pode e deve evitar-se, porque assim ninguém percebe nada e ainda mais alienada fica a língua portuguesa.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2014 às 10:47)

Muito a propósito...

http://radiocomercial.iol.pt/videos/body.aspx?id=2043


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2014 às 18:32)

Algumas dicas que são básicas mas que são fundamentais para uma boa escrita e para uma melhor leitura por parte do público, que muita gente do fórum se esquece delas:

- As frases começam por letra maiúscula;
- As reticências têm apenas 3 pontos;
- Meter um espaço depois de utilizar a vírgula;
- As frases apenas terminam com: ponto final ("."), ponto de interrogação (em caso de questão) ("?"), ponto de exclamação ("!"), reticências ("..."). Frases que não terminam com pontuação, não são frases;
- Os nomes de terras, cidades, países, rios, serras, etc, iniciam-se com letra maiúscula, assim como o *S*ol que tanta gente gosta (no antigo A.O., agora não sei);
- Realço também a importância da acentuação e do uso do "ç", como colegas aqui do fórum já o frisaram.

Apelo a que todos os utilizadores do fórum façam no mínimo um esforço para escrever um português correcto, pois por vezes torna-se _agressivo_ e _doloroso_ ler certas gralhas que são inadmissíveis na escrita da nossa língua portuguesa.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2014 às 19:06)

> I —  A letra inicial maiúscula é utilizada:
> (...)
> 7.º Na letra inicial de palavras pertencentes a qualquer das seguintes categorias:
> (...)
> e) Nomes astronómicos: Capricórnio; Estrela Polar; Lua; Marte; Sol; Terra; Via Láctea. Certos nomes astronómicos também têm formas de substantivo comum, e neste caso escrevem-se com inicial minúscula: Lua (planeta) e lua (luz da Lua, luar); Sol (astro) e sol (luz ou calor do Sol); Terra (planeta) e terra (solo).



Fonte: https://www.incm.pt/actos/acordo_ortografico.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 21:24)

Há que recordar as diferenças entre o português brasileiro e o português europeu, já que há certas pessoas que, pelo corretor ortográfico ou por outra razão, esquecem-se de algumas coisas. 
Algumas diferenças no vocabulário: 





Outras questões a recordar:
- Em Portugal é "chegar a", e não "chegar em"; 
- As diferenças do vocabulário podem variar de acordo com a região. Eu, por exemplo, uso às vezes regionalismos - acho isso completamente correto; 
- Em Portugal, "oxigénio", "hidrogénio", "pluviómetro", "Polónia" têm acento agudo, e não aquele "chapeuzinho" brasileiro; 
- Os determinantes possessivos em Portugal levam sempre artigo antes (ex: A minha casa, e não Minha casa); 
- O pronome "todo" e as suas derivações levam sempre artigo à frente (ex: Toda a Europa, e não Toda Europa). 

Eu, sinceramente, estou-me a lixar para a maneira como se escreve. Eu tento sempre fazer o meu melhor, mas se outros não querem ou não conseguem fazer, o problema é deles... 

Outra questão complicada no português europeu é a colocação dos pronomes nos verbos. Não tem nada a ver com a regra do Brasil. No Brasil, os pronomes normalmente vêm antes do verbo, e não depois (muito semelhante ao espanhol). No português de cá é bem mais complicado e são várias as regras. Infelizmente, não encontrei nada relativo ao português europeu. O mais próximo que encontrei foi este vídeo publicado pela televisão galega que, apesar de não ser um vídeo português, as regras são claramente idênticas. A única diferença é mesmo a grafia... 
Falta salientar que, em algumas regiões de Portugal, o pronome vem dentro do verbo em certas situações. Em Lisboa, por exemplo, diz-se "Eu fazer-te-ia uma coisa boa." No entanto, isto varia um pouco por todas as regiões de Portugal. Quando era mais pequeno, na minha região dizia-se quase sempre "Eu irei-lhe dizer que isto é uma estupidez!". Infelizmente, eu e muita gente perdemos este hábito por causa da escola e dos meios de comunicação.


----------

